# DAM Quick-Serie 101 -107



## Hecht100+ (31. Januar 2020)

Ich habe von diesen Rollen zwei Stück, eine 102 und eine 104. Sie sind von unterschiedlichen Herstellungszeiten, bei der 102 ist der Bügelhalter aus Kunststoff und der Rücklaufsperrenhebel in der Farbe Rot, bei der 104 ist der Bügelhalter aus Metall und der Hebel ebenso, kann aber auch sein das er nur metallisch veredelt wurde. Auch die Schilder auf dem Rollenkörper sitzen nicht an den gleichen Stellen. Das schöne an beiden Rollen ist, das sie nicht lange benutzt wurden, die Spulen sind noch nicht durch die Sonneneinstrahlung ausgeblichen. Auch sind die Kurbeln unterschiedlich, die 102 kann man anklappen, die 104 nicht.























Oben 2 Bilder die 104, danach 2 Bilder die 102.

Ihr Baujahr ist lt. Internet in der Zeit von 1968 bis 1973. Es soll auch noch die Modelle 106 und 107 geben, die aber nur für den Export produziert wurden ( lt. Internet)






So sieht die 102 im zerlegten Zustand aus, ich habe sie einmal grundgereinigt, neu geölt und gefettet. Das Gehäuse besteht aus Metall, der Deckel, der Rotor und die Spule sind aus Kunststoff.






Hier noch ein Bild vom Getriebe. Alles in Allem ist es eine für die damalige Zeit billige Rolle, die aber mir vor allem durch ihre tollen Seitendeckelbeschriftungen besonders gefällt.
Sie sind zwar voll Einsatzbereit, aber ich habe den beiden einen Platz in der Vitrine gegönnt.


----------



## Dübel (31. Januar 2020)

Hübsche Röllchen!
Sehr fürsorglich von dir, die Rollen zu schmieren, obwohl du sie nicht benutzt. Hut ab!


----------



## Hecht100+ (31. Januar 2020)

Ja, ich habe aus der Werkstatt Fliessfett, das ist in meinen Augen perfekt dafür geeignet.


----------



## eiszeit (22. März 2020)

Kurz zur Ergänzung zum obigen Beitrag.
Die Rollenserie DAM Quick 101-107 (Made in West-Germany) war die Nachfolgerserie der DAM 218ff Serie (1962-1967).
Sie wurde für den Anfängerangler und auch für die Angler mit dem kleinen Geldbeutel auf den Markt gebracht ( der
Preis lag damals zwischen ca.20,00DM und ca.40,00DM).
Von der Technik und Langlebigkeit kam sie nicht an die Quick Finessa Serie ran. 

*Hier ein Bild der kompletten Serie:*





Wie damals üblich machte die Serie im Laufe der Zeit einige Modifikationen durch.
Auf den Markt kam zuerst im Frühjahr 1968 die Modell 101 und 102, diese wurden
dann im Herbst 1968 mit den Modelle 103 und 104 ergänzt.
*Detailfoto dieser Modellreihe 1:*




Typisch u. a. für die erste Modellreihe der 101 und 102 (ca. 1968-1970), 
der rote Rls*-Schieber und der Winkelschalthebel aus Kunststoff. *Rls= Rücklaufsperre
*Detailfoto Modellreihe 2:*




Typisch für die zweite Modellreihe der Winkelschalthebel und der Rls-Schieber 
aus Metallguß verchromt. Wurde so ausgeführt bei den Modellen 101 u. 102
ab ca. 1971 und bei den Modelle 103 und 104 ab ca. 1969-1970
*Detailfoto Modellreihe 3:*




Typisch für die dritte Modellriehe, der DAM Aufkleber, die DAM Plakette
Diese Ausführung gab es beim Modell 101 ca. 1971-1973, bei den
Modellen 103, 104 und 105 ca. 1970-1971 und bei den Modellen
105 und 107 1972-1973.


----------



## Ti-it (17. November 2022)

Ein Foto des, ich denke, größten Karpfens meines Opas. Die Rolle dürfte aus dieser Serie stammen.
Ich denke, dass das Foto aus Anfang der 80er stammt(80 bis 83). Da hat die Rolle also auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.





Gruß,
Ti-it


----------



## eiszeit (17. November 2022)

Ti-it schrieb:


> Ein Foto des, ich denke, größten Karpfens meines Opas. Die Rolle dürfte aus dieser Serie stammen.
> Ich denke, dass das Foto aus Anfang der 80er stammt(80 bis 83). Da hat die Rolle also auch schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.
> Anhang anzeigen 424503
> 
> ...


Yep, denk ich auch. Man sieht schön die "springende Forelle" am Heck der Rolle kurbelseitig.


----------

